# Is this too far?????



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

you could maybe bring down the shock factor just slightly by having the zombie baby emerging from the tummy... That way you steer clear of the "eating babies" image... just a thought...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I saw that one too...and yet the other is still calling me,lol. Im thinking I'd skip the baby eating, maybe just carry him around with me...hmmmm.....


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

way to far for so many reasons, but ..sorry..just my opinion


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Over the weekend at Transworld/Halloween Extreme/Spooky Empire's May-Hem I encountered a young lady with a costume like that. In fact, she wanted a photo with me and as I recall, I was chewing on her baby in the photo.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL...only you Dullahan


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

WELL, You know me..no blood baths, no insides and no babies..lol..


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I know  I normally wouldn't even look twice at the baby stuff (baby vampires, demons and what not). But it seems there everywhere. I'm thinking if I do decide to do it, I will have the baby with glazed eyes but may skip all the decay and blood...as for the insides Im not much for that either (may simplify her take on it). I'm thinking more a zombie mother and her baby verses FOOD...

We'll see...I've got a couple poles going, I figure if it's not too offensive I'll go for it. Our party is for 17 and older so at least I don't have to worry about little ones  Plus our party will have little to no gore, our costumes will b our big focus this year.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a nephew. He's a year old. That's a bit too far, personally.

Adding to an earlier post: It may be too far for some of us, but, it's what you think. Don't leave, just because people have strong opinions. 

This forum, as well as the Halloween/haunt community, has a comradery that nothing else has.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The old adage says if you have to ask then you already know the answer.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

But see as for myself, I don't find it offensive. No more than a decapitated head or a prop made to look like an aged decaying body. I realize the value to those props in certain haunts. That being said, I just want to make sure I don't offend anyone by using any sort of adaptation of this costume. I see zombie costumes and props all the time that are finely walking the line of too far (most creeping over) and most wouldnt blink an eye at them.

Ironically out of 3 poles I have running this is the only one viewing it negatively, leaving me a bit confused. Seems everywhere I look on HF I'm met with death and gore. I have see reborn babies turned into mutilated nightmares and yet they were not met with as much dislike. I guess what I'm trying to say is I don't get it. I'm thankful for the opinions so I can see how others might judge the costume but I don't see were a costume with a ripped off or open face is any less offensive than an open stomach. If its the baby (which I don't intend to eat, lol)...how is it worse than any other zombie baby, vampire baby or mutilated baby that so many collect and use in there displays.

So yes although I'm requesting opinions to avoid offending anyone...I still am unsure what is offensive about it. I hope that totally doesn't come off wrong, as I am very appreciative of everyone's feedback, I just am unsure why some find this so wrong.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

You can never go too far, it just depends on where you go. Hanging out with your friends? Yes. Going to a maternity ward. No.
Adult Halloween party. Yes. Elementary school show-n-tell. No.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is just a party with about 40-50 of ours and our sons friends. No one under the age of 17 will be attending.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Then I would say yes and have fun with it. Who knows, there might be a scene with a character like yours in the next season of The Walking Dead.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol...my husband suggested losing the baby and going as Lori post C-Section (seeings how all last season I was adiment that she was still alive...i leaning towards her being a zombie now...but I still have faith, lol).


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> LOL...only you Dullahan


Actually, over the weekend, many people requested photos of me and many of them wanted assorted things in the photos. Posters/flyers, their artwork. etc.

I chewed on everything I was handed. Took bites out of some of it...

And that is why I am not normally allowed out in public. Such behaviour is not accepted most other places.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

In a horror movie, this would add a shock/ gross factor that would work, but for a costume idea, I think it would be way too much. I know it is totally unrelated to your costume idea, but with all of the child crimes in the news these days, I think people are a lot more sensitive to things like this, and it would not get a good reception. It would probably rank right up there with the "Casey Anthony" mask on the offensive scale. I'm not a fan of zombies, so for me, I don't go for a lot of guts and gore anyway. I have to agree with BR1MSTON3 on this one, if you have to ask, you know the answer.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

I always appreciate costumes that have great work like that. Cool makeup, and major realism finds me loving the costume. Since this will be a 17 and over crowd, and sounds like it will be a lot of people that enjoy costume parties, I would so go for this.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think that the idea is really cool and far different than what is out there. I am with horrorman in that it all depends on the context of _where_ you would be wearing it. Anymore, it seems that all many people do is _look_ for reasons to be offended, and, as we surely all are aware, there is no way to please everyone. Do what makes _you_ happy, pumpkinpie, especially in the privacy of your own house. Besides, I am sure that your friends already know what to expect of you


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on your crowd. But ditto what Brimstone said.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think its because its an infant in the both pics. I remember someone on HF asked if making a baby coffin with a small tombstone was too far. IMO definitely yes. But again, if you have to ask then you know the answer. 



pumpkinpie said:


> But see as for myself, I don't find it offensive. No more than a decapitated head or a prop made to look like an aged decaying body. I realize the value to those props in certain haunts. That being said, I just want to make sure I don't offend anyone by using any sort of adaptation of this costume. I see zombie costumes and props all the time that are finely walking the line of too far (most creeping over) and most wouldnt blink an eye at them.
> 
> Ironically out of 3 poles I have running this is the only one viewing it negatively, leaving me a bit confused. Seems everywhere I look on HF I'm met with death and gore. I have see reborn babies turned into mutilated nightmares and yet they were not met with as much dislike. I guess what I'm trying to say is I don't get it. I'm thankful for the opinions so I can see how others might judge the costume but I don't see were a costume with a ripped off or open face is any less offensive than an open stomach. If its the baby (which I don't intend to eat, lol)...how is it worse than any other zombie baby, vampire baby or mutilated baby that so many collect and use in there displays.
> 
> So yes although I'm requesting opinions to avoid offending anyone...I still am unsure what is offensive about it. I hope that totally doesn't come off wrong, as I am very appreciative of everyone's feedback, I just am unsure why some find this so wrong.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> I really want to do this costume for this years halloween party....but after my 18 year old sons shock...Im questioning IS THIS TOO FAR? I dont want to offend anyone....but I really think it would be cool


I'd go for it! I think it's disturbing as He!! and hilarious at the same time!  We all have different perspectives on what we want our H'ween to be like. Some are cutesy (gag ); some gorey; some in-between. Do what _you_ really want to do.  

And if your son is shocked by it, then all the more reason to do it! Isn't that the reaction you want? 

And please post pics.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I think that's exactly why I'm so drawn to doing it. I'm always the cute clown, the princess...all the cutesy stuff cause the hubby doesn't like me doing the creepy/gorey looking stuff. Being that it's a Zombie party creepy/gorey is expected. It's my one shot to go all out and step out of my comfort zone.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

CAUTION. May contain Zombabies.

Fun Fact: The Spirit Halloween banner ad at the top of this very website advertises Zombie Babies. They are apparently acceptable under at least some circumstances.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

pumpkinpie, as far as specific reasons why this might be too far for some, I think that many people have experienced fertility issues and infant loss. I wasn't aware of this really until we started a family last year, as did many of our friends. I know several women who have suffered miscarriages, and multiple couples who are going through difficult in vitro procedures. Obviously, a costume of a zombie baby coming out of the womb does not equal the personification of infertility. But for anyone who has dealt with these problems, it just might be too pushing it too far. People are {rightfully so} very sensitive when it comes to images involving babies and children.


----------



## Varro252 (Nov 1, 2012)

This is amazing, you should do it, plus you seem to really like it so dont go back on your "gut decision" HAHA!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

You can take this or leave it, but you are not going to find the answer you are looking for here. In your mind you have rationalized why it is okay for you, and that is fine. You are looking for confirmation bias, someone to say what you have thought out in your mind. Here is the thing though, you were not asking if this is too far for you, you already know it is not. You were worried about offending others and the fact is you will offend some, you will not offend others.

Let me say I am not offended by it. I do not get the appeal, but nothing I have seen Halloween wise offends me, to each his own. No one has the exact vision I have for Halloween, but that is what is inspiring, seeing other peoples vision and incorporating a little into my own. Personally I think the mind is already a dark place and left to go there on its own, it will go to worse places. With that in mind, I rather make you think something is there and take your own route than to display it all out with little left to the imagination. 

For years I have not done a home haunt because my mother in law's birthday is on Halloween. Knowing we are going over there to celebrate, I do not want to decorate my yard and then not be there. She has giving me a green light to decorate their house for the month of October. People started telling us they looked forward to this yard. Then 8 years ago my 2 year old niece died in an accident. 6 months later her sister was born premie and would die 6 months later almost to the year. That first October was the end. There were not going to be graveyards anymore. They were not graphic or crazy, just a classic fenced in graveyard. It hit too close to home for family. Now I see death as a part of life, a very painful part, but it is there. I saw no offense in Halloween, I believe in All Saints and Samhain and honoring those. It does not matter what I thought though because it is too close to home.

What does all this jibber mean? You already know for you if it is too far. You will never know if it is too far for the rest of your people. You can rationalize all day long for yourself, but that rationale does not apply to others. So what you got to do is ask yourself the right question; You are not offended by it, are you ok if people are offended. You can't get a definitive answer here as you can see there are both sides. You have to ask if it is okay for you to deal with the reaction. Make your choice off of that, not what we think of it.

An it harm none, do what ye will


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

pumpkinpie,
i am horrified by this,it is not right ,it is wrong on so many levels that can't be explained here, and that's why i like it ,i am going to copy this and make a prop like it, do what you want to do "this ain't your grampa's Halloween anymore " ,spirit store sold a animated one like that two years ago ,how many kids pushed that try me button,never heard any one complain


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

First let me say how sorry I am for your loss, I know how heavy the burden is. That being said I feel I should invite others in to the real person outside of the Halloween Forum. I am the daughter of a grossly abused father (and his 5 siblings). Thankfully the foster family that took in my father and his siblings were the most amazing people and taught them how to all be amazing parents themselves. Sadly though being taught to be a good parent is only half the battle as I too found out with my first pregnancy that didn't end well. See everyone on my mothers side has had difficulty having babies, each of us (11 aunts/uncles and 7 of us cousins) have endured one or multiple miscarriages (some even late term) and several (4) SIDs. Call it curse...call it heredity, but there is nothing worse than living in a family where we attend more babies funerals then for our elderly.

Yet we choose to rise above our fallings and I'm proud to say I have 5 adopted cousins and 183 foster siblings  As for myself, Luckily the day came when I finally received my baby boy. He spent the first two years of his life on monitors for heart issues but thankfully we were able to celebrate his 18th birthday this past April. Child abuse, child death and infertility are things I do not take lightly and I have to admit I'm a little taken aback that this costume has somehow made me feel as though others may find me to be insensitive to these issues. And maybe my past is exactly why I'm not offended by this costume rather than my rationalization of it.

However, I do appreciate everyone input on this as it has really allowed me to see the negative side of this costume. Whether I decide to do this costume...who knows as the few negative remarks on HF are the only I have encountered. But I just felt I should intervene and give everyone insight into my life so that maybe you would understand I'm not insensitive....I totally see how it could offend some that have lost an unborn baby and that is not my intent (offending anyone or making them feel uncomfortable).


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Could offend someone who may have lost a baby. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

im with u edward. way too much too cause nightmares. but i think u r either a gore Halloween lover or a spooky Halloween lover. Im on the spooky side. Your appetizers will look more ...well appetizing if u dont have to see costumes like that.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I actually kind of like it. But I think it would be funnier to strap the baby to your own head, as if IT were eating YOU. I once saw a costume of a girl in a cheerleader outfit, pregnant, and with the baby dangling down by the umbilical cord, wrapping its arms around her leg and "biting" her. It was gruesome, but I laughed.

I think you need to take into account the tastes of the people you'll be around. If you've got mostly people who are into gore, then you might be able to get away with it. But if you have people with weak stomachs or are easily offended, I'd steer clear. I hate to say that, because it's a great costume, but it is a pretty sensitive subject.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Pumpkin, I don't think it matters what we think. We won't be at the party.  You know the people who are going to be there so you should base your decision on them. I adapt my parties and haunts to the people that I will be inviting. If you like the costume and you think the people at your party will also, then go for it. My guess is you might already have a person or two in mind that you think might have an issue. You should ask those people. But, Halloween is just one of those holidays where someone, somewhere will be offended no matter what.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> I actually kind of like it. But I think it would be funnier to strap the baby to your own head, as if IT were eating YOU.


That is too funny!!! We must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

It's so subjective. Personally, I hate costumes lke this. Hate them with a passion, and I think they're disgusting and horrible in the worst way.

Too far is putting it lightly, and I hope if you do this, you do not do it where ANY children might see you. Hell, I wish I hadn't seen the pics in the beginning, but nooo I just HAD to click on it.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Nothing is too far when it comes to Halloween do it and set yourself apart from the tame that is what I live by. I don't give a crap what others think it is Halloween and it is fake so have fun with it. That is what Halloween is about fun, not trying to satisfy oversensitive people who get all butt hurt over a costume. They should get a life.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I say go for it pumpkin!! Its your party and you will do what you want to!!  I think Its a great costume.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no problem with the costume. In fact last year I made a baby tombstone without hesitation. It's actually modeled after a real baby's tombstone I found online somewhere. I think I may have changed the dates.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Let's put it this way...

If I was invited to the party, and saw you in this costume, I'd turn around and walk out. If I was invited, and knew in advance what you were wearing, I'd find a reason not to come. If you came to my party in that costume, under the Laws of Hospitality I'd let you in and treat you as a host should - but you would not be invited back.

Do as you will.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh gross! Not for me.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Many seem to be saying 'that's awful for reasons that cannot be put to words'. That's not entirely true, words can explain it.
Dead infants, dead children, those images evoke a powerful response in people. Killing children is seen as the most heinous act, and making light of it with a Halloween costume will bother people. They may have lost a child, they may not have, but it's generally one of those lines that's usually marked 'Do Not Cross'.

If your son is shocked, that may be good reason not to go forward with it. You mentioned that this party will have many of his friends, and he's informed you that he's not comfortable with the costume. At the very least, you could have some respect for him and try talking with him about the costume instead of turning to the internet in hopes of having people tell you it's okay.

People here know what these things can get you, many members have tried variations of it in the past. They know from experience that people have a tendency not to like 'dead baby/children' themes. Most members here won't encourage something they know has a high probability of backfiring.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

It is not art if it does not offend someone.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually my son is begging me to do it now that I'm on the fence. I've actually asked about 20 people who will b attending the party (something I didn't want to do for I like my costumes to b a surprise)...everyone loved it. No one felt insulted or put off by the costume at all...that plus they know me very well and know my personal history with miscarriages and abuse and know that would never b my intent.

Secondly, as to walking out or not inviting someone due to a costume...no offense but that is absurd. I do not care what others do or wear for their costume...surely not enough to walk out. I find it funny, people can dress like serial killers and no one bats an eye...yet a costume with a PLASTIC BABY DOLL and suddenly I deserve a shunning. Hmmmm


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I still say it depends on your audience. If it's a kiddie party or maybe even a workplace party (depending on the work place) you probably don't wanna do it, if it's adults who "get it" then fine. As with humour & Halloween you just gotta know your audience.

I often think of a Suicidal Tendences lyric when someone posts an "is this too much/too far/etc?" kinda thread:



> And if I offended you, oh I'm sorry...
> But maybe you need to be offended


Dang, now I need to dig out my ST CDs& give it a listen again!

NSFW Lyrics


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

There will b no one there under 17. The negative feedback I've gotten from this forum has made me rethink the whole party. I really figured with Walking Dead and War Z, zombies would b a good theme but maybe zombies are too much. This was the one and only year I've been allowed to do gory and I really wanted to go all out and shock people (never offend). I don't know, maybe I just need to do the traditional jack o lantern on the counter and call it done. This thread has really taken the zest out of my party planning anyway. And if people are going to get that emotional over a costume maybe I don't need to continue. Just sucks that everyone takes everything so personally. Especially when the very reasons they find it offense (evokes a stab at child abuse and miscarriages) are things that if they read the whole thread they would see I too have endured in length. I know I asked for opinions if this was too far but it's funny after the messages I've received I'm the only one feeling offended  this is my last post...

To everyone, thank you for your opinions (good or bad), you all have made me realize just how sensitive this world can b and why I should probably just keep to myself. Sorry if that seems harsh, but the messages I've received liken to me being a monster or merely the type of person who would stand by and watch an innocent be harmed. Funny, I've always been raised to never judge a book by its cover...


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Ultimately, it's your party, so do as you please. 
We just wanted you to know that some things will set people off, and you have to decide whether you want to tread that ground or not.
You may think it absurd for someone to leave a party after seeing such a costume, but the person leaving doesn't. They have their reasons not to like the costume, just as you have your reasons to wear it.

Serial killers, mass murderer, and even general killer costumes do rile people up. Casey Anthony masks made people angry, James Holmes costumes incited fury, and I'm sure that this Halloween someone dressed up as Adam Lanza or the Boston Bombers will enrage people. For most, it's a tasteless thing to, especially if it comes right on the heels of the incident. 
The problem isn't a plastic baby doll. The problem is the context it is in. 

If the people attending are fine with it, then have fun. No one here is telling you not to have your party.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I think you should do it if you please its your party and if anyone who is going didn't have a negative effect to and they think its fine then i say go ahead and do so.
and as long as there is not young kinds there i think you will be fine.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

K this is my last post lol

Just remember what people post on this thread and PM me are two different things. I'm not idializing any mass tragedy...I'm not the type of person to be offended by much other than a flat out insult, which is the exact reason why I started this thread. When I see the costume (or any costume for that matter) I see art and I appreciate the talent regardless of the context. Which is why I wanted to have a second opinion in case I was blinded by the workmanship. Ironically I've had several poles up regarding this and so far HF has been the most sensitive (and offensive). That being said, I know no one told me not to have the party but I'm just at the point I'm done. Asking an opinion on what used to be a friendly forum and receiving unkind PMs has made me realize people are only worried about being offended and could careless about who or how they offend....and I'm just getting really spent on the whole subject and forum. I've seen many pics and projects on HF that I would never desire to own, wear or even work on and I would never bash or berate anyone for their decision for one night of the year...After all it's suppose to b fun.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

You asked for opinions. You got them. Not everyone will agree with you. Such is life.

I'm sorry that some people were apparently exceptionally harsh in PMs. I'm not sorry you think I'm absurd - we don't know each other, and neither of us need to defend our positions to each other. Again, you asked for opinions. Nobody ever said you had to like them.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Whoever takes your costume seriously or is offended by it, is a moron. End of story. Have fun as that is what Halloween is about. Don't care about those who get butthurt over stupid stuff. They lead boring and bitter lives.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pumpkinpie, if any of those PMs were REALLY bad, you ought to report them to the mods. Honestly, nothing you posted was worth harassment.

Don't leave us!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Drama, drama , dram!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

pumpkinpie said:


> I really want to do this costume for this years halloween party....but after my 18 year old sons shock...Im questioning IS THIS TOO FAR? I dont want to offend anyone....but I really think it would be cool
> View attachment 154790
> View attachment 154791


*Not for me...a bit too far, IMHO*


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Depends on the crowd. I find most people who are like minded as to Halloween are pretty forgiving when it comes to the gross factor. We see creative cosuming asa art. Just choose to by who is gong to the party. Be aware of who is there.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll be the one in the minority and say go for it. You shouldn't worry about offending anyone unless you have intent to do so.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

pumpkinpie said:


> K this is my last post lol
> 
> Just remember what people post on this thread and PM me are two different things. I'm not idializing any mass tragedy...I'm not the type of person to be offended by much other than a flat out insult, which is the exact reason why I started this thread. When I see the costume (or any costume for that matter) I see art and I appreciate the talent regardless of the context. Which is why I wanted to have a second opinion in case I was blinded by the workmanship. Ironically I've had several poles up regarding this and so far HF has been the most sensitive (and offensive). That being said, I know no one told me not to have the party but I'm just at the point I'm done. Asking an opinion on what used to be a friendly forum and receiving unkind PMs has made me realize people are only worried about being offended and could careless about who or how they offend....and I'm just getting really spent on the whole subject and forum. I've seen many pics and projects on HF that I would never desire to own, wear or even work on and I would never bash or berate anyone for their decision for one night of the year...After all it's suppose to b fun.


*Im sorry I thought when you titled this.... Is this too far????? that you were looking for feedback. I gave a simple not for me ...IMHO. I did not send a p.m. I doubt you were upset by my response ...that said ...no one on here deserves to get hateful messages and if that is happening I would advise you to contact the administrator immediately and report them. This is supposed to be a comfortable forum for anyone who loves Halloween to visit and you should not have to deal with any type of harassment for any reason. Again I encourage you to contact Admin. again...IMHO *


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

pumpkinpie, i went back to the picture you posted and see what some of the people do not like, it's the dress and i agree with them,so when i make mine i am using a nun costume. thank you for the costume idea


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

No, Lake of the Dead, it wasn't the dress for me. I was offended by the fact that umbilical chord looked like a phone chord. She isn't eating that baby, she is making a call. That isn't scary at all!!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> I'm always the cute clown, the princess...all the cutesy stuff cause the hubby doesn't like me doing the creepy/gorey looking stuff.


There lies your problem. You're used to doing cutesy (gag).  The normal response to your project(s) may be 'ooohhh, how cute.' (more gags) And there are a ton of 'cutesy' lovers on this forum.....Cutesy Lovers- Please don't throw sparkly, glittery cotton balls at me.  ...

Like someone mentioned before... we ain't gonna be there. Although I wish I was invited. I love it!!!  And I would figure out a costume to go with it somehow.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

This costume offends me, things like this give zombies a bad name. I hope the NAAZP(The National Association for the Advancement of Zombified People) comes down hard on you.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

wristslitter said:


> This costume offends me, things like this give zombies a bad name. I hope the NAAZP(The National Association for the Advancement of Zombified People) comes down hard on you.


  LOL!!!  You are so crazy!!   
And good to see you posting. Missed seeing you.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

If it doesn't bother you and if you're in the company of adults, then go for it! Of course I'm not bothered by gore either


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I think its cool but ive gotten flak in my past for costumes yard decorations so im probably not a good judge


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Interesting range of opinions/emotions. You did open the thread by asking "is this too far????", implying you were soliciting opinions. It's a puiblic forum and there is no shortage of opinions, and as many have said, you may not like all of them. People have given you reasons why they (and maybe others) would be offended by the costume. Others have said "go for it..it's your party so do what you want." At the end of the day, I think most of us do just that...what WE want, in spite of the input of others. You've rationalized why the costume would be a good one for you. You don't need to do anything else. I think you're aware that it might be offensive to some, and thats a bridge you'll cross when and if you come to it at your party. Conversely, it might be a big hit and everyone will love it. If the opinions of others truly matter, then don't be offended by any of them. None of us know you and doubtful anyone is being malicious in their comments, alrthough I'm not sure what was said via any pm you have received. If these were hurtful, let larry know. He frowns on abusive behavior. Make a decision that works for you with regards to the costume, knowing not everyone is going to find it funny.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

It probably is too far for quite a few people... But... Most people are perfectly fine looking at corpsing, disembowled bodies, guts spewn all over a scene, rape movies that are called horror, zombie babies, demon babies... As long as you don't wear it out tot night you should be fine! I like it a lot more than skimpy women's costumes .


----------

